# About Focalprice.



## arckuss123 (Sep 3, 2009)

is focalprice reliable,trustworthy and a good place to shop?
how long does the shipping take and is it really free shipping?

thanks


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 3, 2009)

1) Yes
2) There are too many variables to give you something accurate. But somewhere between 1 - 2 weeks.
3) Yes.


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive heard focal price doesnt give you what you see in the pictures. Just beware.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 3, 2009)

really? where did you hear this from?

thanks


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 3, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> really? where did you hear this from?
> 
> thanks



Well if you look at the review for the black type F, people got blue ones. And with that speedcubing kit thing this guy named camcuber on youtube got a Diansheng cube lol. Deal extreme and deal perfect are better sources imo.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok, thanks mate. ill look at deal perfect and deal extreme.

thanks


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 6, 2009)

In my experience Dealextreme has always taken about a 3-4 weeks to ship. Nonetheless I've always been happy with buying from there. 5$ Type C's = win.


----------

